# Will Cohiba Sublimes ever came back to production?



## chenakos (Jun 6, 2006)

I think the title speaks for itself. Does anyone here knows if Sublimes will ever come back to production again, even as Limitadas?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Cohiba - Special Release
Habanos Collection Series
20 - Sublimes Extra 54 x 184 (7.2") Double Robusto
A new cigar for this brand, and a new vitola.

Construction: | Handmade. 
Packaging: | Numbered (book-shaped) Case, 700 made. Contains 20 cigars with standard? bands.
Released: | * Proposed for 2008. *
http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brands/cohiba.htm#2008-hab-col


----------



## chenakos (Jun 6, 2006)

Original Sublimes were 164 x 21,43 - 54, though. Maybe these aren't exactly the Sublimes expected...


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

chenakos said:


> Original Sublimes were 164 x 21,43 - 54, though. Maybe these aren't exactly the Sublimes expected...


Right, these are the "Sublimes Extra" in a book = $$$. Habanos recently re-released the 2001 EL's, so it is possible that they could be re-released in the future. I wouldn't count on it though. The only EL that "sort of" made it to regular production is the RyJ Robustos as the RyJ Short Churchill. I say sort of, as they have little resemblance beyond being the same marca and vitola.

So in short, probably not. But it's Cuba, so who knows...


----------



## kyee (Sep 16, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Right, these are the "Sublimes Extra" in a book = $$$. Habanos recently re-released the 2001 EL's, so it is possible that they could be re-released in the future. I wouldn't count on it though. The only EL that "sort of" made it to regular production is the RyJ Robustos as the RyJ Short Churchill. I say sort of, as they have little resemblance beyond being the same marca and vitola.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The Hoyo Epicure Especial LE 2006 and H. Upmann Magnum 50 LE are both slated to be released as regular stock in '08.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

They were good but not great trust me i smoke through almost two boxes they can still be found out there you just have too look.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

hova45 said:


> They were good but not great trust me i smoke through almost two boxes they can still be found out there you just have too look.


Yeah, no problem finding them but you pay through the nose.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

onlyonerm said:


> Yeah, no problem finding them but you pay through the nose.


You always pay the price for cohibas


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

$1000-1200+?!

Cohibas are expensive... but not THAT expensive.

Personally, I wouldn't bet on them making them again. "NEW" sells. They re-released those ELs in 2006 because they called it some kind of anniverary for the program (how you celebrate a 5 year anniversary for 2000-2006 is beyond me, but I digress).


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

As a gorilla, I see nothing wrong with that math


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> (how you celebrate a 5 year anniversary for 2000-2006 is beyond me, but I digress).


In Cuba you do not question the rules. The rules question YOU.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sublimes are not that great at all. Esplendidos beat them out any day, any time. If Sublimes were any larger, it would look obscene smoking one, and I don't want to go down that road, lol...

Sublimes are pretty bland and uneventful. I could be eating my words several years from now when the blossom into something incredible, but as of now- No Thanks...


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Sublimes are not that great at all. Esplendidos beat them out any day, any time. If Sublimes were any larger, it would look obscene smoking one, and I don't want to go down that road, lol...
> 
> Sublimes are pretty bland and uneventful. I could be eating my words several years from now when the blossom into something incredible, but as of now- No Thanks...


:tpd: x2


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> $1000-1200+?!
> 
> Cohibas are expensive... but not THAT expensive.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't bet on them making them again. "NEW" sells. They re-released those ELs in 2006 because they called it some kind of anniverary for the program (how you celebrate a 5 year anniversary for 2000-2006 is beyond me, but I digress).


They can be had for 500 dollars I have not seen where they were that expensive, I am no0t telling where either.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

hova45 said:


> They can be had for 500 dollars I have not seen where they were that expensive, I am no0t telling where either.


At that price seriously be careful!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Sublimes are not that great at all. Esplendidos beat them out any day, any time. If Sublimes were any larger, it would look obscene smoking one, and I don't want to go down that road, lol...
> 
> Sublimes are pretty bland and uneventful. I could be eating my words several years from now when the blossom into something incredible, but as of now- No Thanks...


I have had many Esplendidos don;t know what the fuss is all about that is including aged ones and vintage. I would take the sublime instead or esplendido or a maduro 5 and to kill all of them the Siglo 6.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sandman said:


> At that price seriously be careful!


Its a reliable source they don't do online orders and they are my regular shop when i go to Spain. I also smoke there as they have an awesome lounge.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

hova45 said:


> They can be had for 500 dollars I have not seen where they were that expensive, I am no0t telling where either.


ok...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

hova45 said:


> They can be had for 500 dollars I have not seen where they were that expensive, I am no0t telling where either.


Very nice. They sold for around 500 when they were brand new chief. That's very questionable at best.

And what exactly can you tell us about vintage esplendidos? You've got, what, six months experience? :r


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

hova45 said:


> I have had many Esplendidos don;t know what the fuss is all about that is including aged ones and vintage. I would take the sublime instead or esplendido or a maduro 5 and to kill all of them the Siglo 6.


Wow, I would say the exact opposite; the Sublime and Siglo VI are two of my least favorite Cohibas...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I only smoked two Sublimes, so take this with a grain of salt, but I was wholly unimpressed.

I just couldn't shake the "is this it?" feeling. It was okay, but for the price and the hype, okay doesn't cut it.

I've had a few great Cohibas and they were great. It's just most of them were just decent to good. Maybe Cohibas aren't really my thing.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I have had many Esplendidos don;t know what the fuss is all about that is including aged ones and vintage. I would take the sublime instead or esplendido or a maduro 5 and to kill all of them the Siglo 6.


In the end we all have our different opinions. I enjoyed the Sublimes and if they were more reasonably priced I would probably pick up another box. A good esplendido is as good as it gets, not a huge fan of the Siglo line and thought the Maduro was a bit of a disapointment although maybe time will show me otherwise. In the end if given one cigar out of the Cohiba brand I would even hesitate to grab an aged Lancero as my favorite.

Thank god we don't all have the same tastes or it would make things awfully boring.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> :tpd: x2


x3 :tpd:


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

hova45 said:


> I have had many Esplendidos don;t know what the fuss is all about that is including aged ones and vintage. I would take the sublime instead or esplendido or a maduro 5 and to kill all of them the Siglo 6.


I totally disagree. A vintage Esplendido (though rare) is a real treat. I have boxes from every year between 1992 and 1997 and all have been fantastic (though the 1992s and 1993s, with the "old style" bands, are clearly the best of the bunch). The Cohiba ELs have all been marginal to poor, IMHO (and I am a huge Cohiba fan...so that's saying something). Again, JMHO though.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> The Cohiba ELs have all been marginal to poor, IMHO (and I am a huge Cohiba fan...so that's saying something). Again, JMHO though.


I thought the new pyramid EL was pretty good; much better than Sublime. Is the Maduro considered just a production cigar? I have had two, one was fantastic, the other would've been, but was a little too packed. I associate this more with it being a hydroscopic newer cigar rather than the rolling job.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> I thought the new pyramid EL was pretty good; much better than Sublime. Is the Maduro considered just a production cigar? I have had two, one was fantastic, the other would've been, but was a little too packed. I associate this more with it being a hydroscopic newer cigar rather than the rolling job.


I actually have not tried the new maduro Cohibas...thought about buying a few boxes though (I don't really ever smoke Cohibas with less than 7 or 8 years of box age so I'd be putting them down for the long-term). My understanding is that they are regular production, though.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Sublimes are still in production. I am attaching pictures as proof.

My friend went to Habana in October and picked up this box from a man whose brother is married to a woman with a sister rolling in the factory. These were snuck out from the factory.

We have enjoyed smoked a couple from the box, but I might be willing to sell a few singles at the current market price.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> *Sublimes* are still in production. I am attaching pictures as proof.
> 
> My friend went to Habana in October and picked up this box from a man whose brother is married to a woman with a sister rolling in the factory. These were snuck out from the factory.
> 
> We have enjoyed smoked a couple from the box, but I might be willing to sell a few singles at the current market price.


Look more like Sublemons, Dale! :r


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll sell you a couple at a discount, Tom.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I'll sell you a couple at a discount, Tom.


Awesome Dale, I love Sublemons! I take a big puff right before I do a shot of tequila.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

D. Generate said:


> Sublimes are still in production. I am attaching pictures as proof.
> 
> My friend went to Habana in October and picked up this box from a man whose brother is married to a woman with a sister rolling in the factory. These were snuck out from the factory.
> 
> We have enjoyed smoked a couple from the box, but I might be willing to sell a few singles at the current market price.


LOL! Too funny.


----------



## ehdg (Jan 27, 2006)

D. Generate said:


> Sublimes are still in production. I am attaching pictures as proof.
> 
> My friend went to Habana in October and picked up this box from a man whose brother is married to a woman with a sister rolling in the factory. These were snuck out from the factory.
> 
> We have enjoyed smoked a couple from the box, but I might be willing to sell a few singles at the current market price.


Those look awesome and love the staggered labels!! :tu How much for a fiver? Bet cheaper then chibnkr would offer at.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

ehdg said:


> Those look awesome and love the staggered labels!! :tu How much for a fiver? Bet cheaper then chibnkr would offer at.


The labels are a real mess. I'm sure they're legitimate labels but they fit the cigars like a fat lady's ring on a chicken bone.

I did smoke a few one night. The first one wasn't too bad, but the construction was crap. The second one had tobacco that tasted like newspaper and sawdust but the third one I smoked to the halfway point. The construction wasn't great and neither was the flavour, but it did achieve flashes of mediocrity.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> The labels are a real mess. I'm sure they're legitimate labels but they fit the cigars like a fat lady's ring on a chicken bone.
> 
> I did smoke a few one night. The first one wasn't too bad, but the construction was crap. The second one had tobacco that tasted like newspaper and sawdust but the third one I smoked to the halfway point. The construction wasn't great and neither was the flavour, but it did achieve *flashes of mediocrity*.


Weren't they a pretty big band in the 80's, Dale?

 :r


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Weren't they a pretty big band in the 80's, Dale?
> 
> :r


I saw them open for Flock of Seagulls.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I saw them open for Flock of Seagulls.


I ran.....I ran so far away.


----------

